# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Kenting - 'nàng công chúa ngủ quên' của Đài Loan - Du lịch Đài Loan

## hangnt

*Kenting không chỉ có bờ biển đẹp, ngọn hải đăng lịch sử, khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên rộng lớn mà còn là một trong những nơi ngắm hoàng hôn đẹp nhất thế giới.*



Kenting nằm ở miền cực nam của Đài Loan, thuộc tỉnh Bình Đông (Pingtung) Đài Loan, cách sân bay Cao Hùng (Kaohsiung) tầm gần 2 giờ đi xe và tầm 2 tiếng rưỡi từ sân bay Đài Nam (Tainan). Kenting là vùng đất được thiên nhiên ban tặng những bãi biển đẹp dài nhất ở Đài Loan. Nếu ai đam mê phim điện ảnh thì sẽ không ngạc nhiên khi biết rằng bộ phim Life of Pi, Cape No. 7 chọn bờ biển nơi đây để quay cho những thước phim của mình. 



Trong hình là những góc phố cổ kính của Kenting. Chỉ là khu vực nhỏ phía nam Đài Loan nhưng nơi đây lại có vô số địa điểm du lịch mà du khách nước ngoài ít biết.



Nằm ở khu vực phía Tây Nam của Kenting, trên vị trí cao, Guanshan được CNN đánh giá  là một trong 12 nơi ngắm hoàng hôn đẹp nhất thế giới. Với ánh hoàng hôn rạng rỡ rực rỡ, từ khu vực đồi, du khách có thể nhìn thấy hình ảnh mặt trời lặn như vẽ ra hai chân trời trên biển. Phong cảnh như một bức tranh vẽ lãng mạn làm say đắm lòng người.



Trước đây, Wanlitong còn khá sơ khai, bí ẩn của những bãi cát trắng, rặng san hô nhưng kể từ sự xuất hiện của bộ phim Cape No.7 và Life of Pi, đã tạo ra cơn sốt du lịch ở Đài Loan. Bãi biển nơi đây được bao bọc bởi những làng chài thanh bình. Ban đêm, bạn có thể thỏa thích ngắm sao trời, tách biệt với cuộc sống bên ngoài. Đi dọc bờ biển dài, du khách sẽ cảm thấy vô cùng thư thái bởi vì khu vực này không ô nhiễm khói bụi, một nơi hoàn hảo để ngắm cảnh.





Chuanfan Rock là địa điểm chụp hình nổi tiếng của khu vực này. Hòn đá được nhiều người gọi là hòn đá Nixon do có vài góc cạnh giống ngoại hình vị cựu tổng thống Mỹ.



Du khách có thể đến khu biển bảo tồn sinh thái Shadao, nằm trong hệ thống vườn quốc gia Kenting, để tận hưởng không gian thoáng đãng, yên bình. Du khách không được phép tắm biển ở đây do phục vụ mục đích bảo tồn.



Một điểm đến khác cũng quyến rũ mà chưa nhiều người để mắt tới là khu đồi LongPan - khu biển đất đỏ. Nằm ngay trên con đường cao tốc JiaE, vùng đá vôi được nước biển tác động hình thành một khu vực địa chất đẹp mắt. Du khách có thể thuê xe địa hình để leo đến những đỉnh núi địa hình để ngắm rõ bãi biển đất đỏ.





Ngọn đèn hải đăng lịch sử Eluanbi được xây dựng từ thời nhà Thanh, ngay bờ eo biển Đài Loan và biển Thái Bình Dương. Bạn sẽ có dịp tìm hiểu về giá trị lịch sử trong những khu trưng bày triển lãm ở ngọn hải đăng.



Xoài ở Pingtung là một trong những đặc sản nổi tiếng mà bạn nên mua làm quà ở Kenting. Những trái xoài chín có màu đỏ cam hấp dẫn.



Nguồn: ngoisao


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Đài Loan (Đài Bắc - Đài Trung - Đài Nam - Cao Hùng) - Hà Nội (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 22.680.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Dai Loan (Dai Bac - Dai Trung - Dai Nam - Cao Hung) - Ha Noi (6 ngay 5 dem) - Gia 22.680.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đài Loan* - *tour du lich Dai Loan*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Đài Loan - du lich Dai Loan*

----------

